# Why does my lab smell like an atomic butthole?



## Bax*

My lab is 8 years old and she has always smelled like a dog, but lately she has begun smelling absolutely awful. 

Having her near me turns my stomach and petting her leaves a smell that won’t wash off my hands. 

I’ve given her baths and used different dog-soaps but none of them are even reducing her putrid metallic barf scented unholy stink. 

We haven’t changed her diet and she seems overall healthy aside from being a little overweight. 

Any ideas?


----------



## AF CYN

I have no idea, but my initial thought is maybe some sort of underlying health problem?


----------



## Packout

Labs were bred to swim in cold waters and thus naturally secrete more oils into their coat than other dogs. They also have a double layer of hair that can hold smells longer too. So an oily, double layer of thick hair can retain smells. Female labs can smell worse because of hormonal changes. 

Our female Lab smells ok most of the time, bad sometimes, and horrible other times. Like -- don't pet the dog because your hands will be oily and stink for a day or 3-- type of stink. 

I'd wager your dog is having hormonal issues- maybe just due to age. You can try the Healthy Weight dog food from Costco- it seemed to help our dog's overall smell some. But if it is hormonal, then good luck. You can buy some nitrile gloves while at Costco, too....

..


----------



## DallanC

Got a trapper neighbor that doesn't like you? Cuz a drop or two of trapping lure on a dogs back when you aren't looking... /evilcackle




-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> Got a trapper neighbor that doesn't like you? Cuz a drop or two of trapping lure on a dogs back when you aren't looking... /evilcackle
> 
> -DallanC


Ha!

My neighborhood is full of non-outdoorsy people. Hence why I was scoutmaster for so long lol


----------



## APD

Bax* said:


> My lab is 8 years old and she has always smelled like a dog, but lately she has begun smelling absolutely awful.
> 
> Having her near me turns my stomach and petting her leaves a smell that won't wash off my hands.
> 
> I've given her baths and used different dog-soaps but none of them are even reducing her putrid metallic barf scented unholy stink.
> 
> We haven't changed her diet and she seems overall healthy aside from being a little overweight.
> 
> Any ideas?


sounds a lot like her anal glands need expressing. youtube it or bring her into the vet if you don't want to do it yourself. not a fun experience for either of you but simple to do.


----------



## Bax*

APD said:


> sounds a lot like her anal glands need expressing. youtube it or bring her into the vet if you don't want to do it yourself. not a fun experience for either of you but simple to do.


Truthfully never had it done with her. Hadn't considered that


----------



## APD

certainly worth looking at. sometimes they will scoot or lick at their rear end and may transfer that smell when they lick/clean the rest of themselves. it's simply their musk that is left behind when defecating. firmer poops empty these more regularly. i had a dog recently with a bad infection that required a clean out under sedation.


----------



## Fowlmouth

My dogs feet smell like Fritos.....-O,-


----------



## Bax*

Fowlmouth said:


> My dogs feet smell like Fritos.....-O,-


Dare I ask? Lol


----------



## sheepassassin

Fowlmouth said:


> My dogs feet smell like Fritos.....-O,-


Both of my labs do as well


----------



## utahbigbull

My lab just stinks the house by farting non stop. Never had a dog blast gas as frequent as this one. Gets so bad I have to take the blame for some of them just to keep momma from kicking her out.


----------



## Bax*

sheepassassin said:


> Both of my labs do as well


I'm seriously concerned about both of you lol


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I'll wager its anal glands. If you've never expressed them, or had it done, they can get rank.


----------



## sketch21

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'll wager its anal glands. If you've never expressed them, or had it done, they can get rank.


Agreed


----------



## Steve G

Fowlmouth said:


> My dogs feet smell like Fritos.....-O,-


The feet of my two labs smell like fritos as well. I was always to embarresed to say that till now. I feel such a load has been lifted. LOL.

To Bax... I would definitely second the anal gland issue. Nothing worse. I hope you find a resolution.


----------



## SidVicious

Ear infections can also smell really bad. If the ear is red or swollen and stinks, I'd get it checked out.


----------



## gdog

....its a lab, what do you expect. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy

Dallan's question about a neighbor doing something to your dog got me thinking.

Do you still have Daisy the evil cat?


----------



## Vanilla

APD said:


> sounds a lot like her anal glands need expressing. .


My wife tells me that my anal glands express themselves way too often!


----------



## Bax*

bowgy said:


> Dallan's question about a neighbor doing something to your dog got me thinking.
> 
> Do you still have Daisy the evil cat?


Great question, here is an update:

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/26467-free-evil-cat-10.html


----------



## bowgy

Sorry about your cat. 

Hope you can remedy the smelly dog.


----------



## Bax*

Well I had her glands expressed today. Fingers crossed it helps. 

Thank you guys kindly for the recommendation!


----------



## shaner

Much easier to ‘perform’ if you buy her a fancy dinner first....


----------



## APD

Bax* said:


> Well I had her glands expressed today. Fingers crossed it helps.
> 
> Thank you guys kindly for the recommendation!


if the relief is temporary, you may need to sedate her and get the full treatment. they can irrigate and add antibiotics directly to it or just remove the glands. the you do the latter there may be consequences for you if the she is an inside dog.


----------



## plottrunner

Anal glands are a possibility as well as teeth. If they have bad teeth and then lick themselves, it transfers. My basset hound had bad teeth and he smelt so bad you couldn't even stand to be around him. Took him for the vet for a dental and it fixed the problem. Be prepared to spend some bank for a dental if he has bad teeth. Also, dogs feet smell like Fritos from walking in their own urine or other dogs urine. At least that's what my vet told me.


----------



## Iron Bear

Why does my lab smell like an atomic butthole?

Is may be from something in or not in their diet. Try a multivitamin like Dinovites.


----------

